# Brushless ESC, Lipo, Lipo Charger if Money was no Object??



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

*If $$ was no object and If you have NO sponsor ties or responsabilities and you were racing for money, what would be......*

*1.Lipo ESC*
*2.Lipo Motor in 17.5 class*
*3.Lipo Charger for best results in Oval*
*4.Lipo Balancer*

*Please leave sponsorship, driver ability and such out of the question, I'm talking dependability and flat out equipment performance that will make the competition cry.*

*Lester24*


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

Castle creations


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

IMHO the Hyperion EOS0610i Duo II Charger is by far the best charger/balancer on the market. It would be hard to go wrong with Tekin ESCs.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*My choices would be:
Charger: Turbo 35 GFX with LIPO upgrade
ESC: Tekin RS Pro
Motor: Putnam 17.5
Lipo Balancer: Max Amps Method balancer.


My 2 cents :thumbsup: *


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

rustytraxx said:


> Castle creations


Agreed, If you want a reliable ESC/motor setup for lipo, Castle Creations does well.:thumbsup:


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

RC 18 MT said:


> Agreed, If you want a reliable ESC/motor setup for lipo, Castle Creations does well.:thumbsup:


MM5700 combo
Zippy Lipos 
Onx 230 charger with team checkpoint balance
TADA!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It doesn't appear that this is a 17.5 motor... as the OP requested


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

hankster said:


> It doesn't appear that this is a 17.5 motor... as the OP requested


Thats why I quoted RC 18:thumbsup:


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

Thanks for the info, I will check out that charger Hankster. I've heard really good things about the new KO Propo ESC, whats everyones opinion on that?

Thanks,

Lester


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The charger is nice. Two LiPo's at once at up to 10 amps each. Balancers are built-in. You can hook it up to a computer if you want to save charge curves. While it's expensive, if you compare it to the price of two chargers and two balancers, it comes out cheaper.


----------



## phat-boy (Apr 7, 2009)

*ko esc*

now they got ver 1.5. i heard it is good as tekin rs pro or spx.


----------



## CustomWire (Jan 12, 2009)

onxy 230 for the price nice small all around charger and no xtra power supply needed .. sweetttt 

as for pricing .. i goto my corner wont arugy with the big dog hehehe


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I would use:

Ice charger
Checkpoint balancer
Orion Lipo
Novak 17.5
Novak GTB or Havoc ESC

These choices are based on service from the manufacturers, quality of products, and performance of the items. 

Since this is only opinions, you will get all types of suggestions.

I would also say that I love my CE Turbo 35 Stealths with the Lipo upgrades, but Ice is smaller to transport.


----------



## jordan1652 (Jun 16, 2009)

ice charger
tekin rs
lrp 17.5 motor
smc lipo
team checkpoint lipo balancer


----------

